# Cube LTD Race 2009 vs 2010



## Merlin12 (17. September 2009)

Was sagt ihr. Was ist die bessere Wahl?

Gesehen habe ich schon mal das im 09-er eine SLX Kurbel verbaut und im 10-er nur eine Deore. Ist der Unterschied groß?


----------



## Tafkas (17. September 2009)

Allein die Farbe sollte einen schon zum 09er bewegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin12 (17. September 2009)

Meinst du! Da siehste mal wie unterschiedlich Geschmäcker sind, denn mir z.B. gefällt Farbe UND Ausführung des 2010-er besser.


----------



## Tafkas (17. September 2009)

Dann nimm das 2010er.


----------



## drexsack (17. September 2009)

Das 09er sollte von der Optik, der Ausstattung und dem Preis deutlich besser sein, finde ich.


----------



## Cortezsi (18. September 2009)

drexsack schrieb:


> Das 09er sollte von der Optik, der Ausstattung und dem Preis deutlich besser sein, finde ich.



Sehe ich auch so - die Teile sind wohl durch den Yen-Kurs doch teurer geworden.


----------



## Met87 (18. September 2009)

Ja das ist mir gestern von einem Händler vor Ort auch gesagt worden, dass vor allem die Shimano Teile unter dem YEN Kurs leiden und daher die Bikes teurer werden!!!

Grüße


----------



## Merlin12 (18. September 2009)

Wenn dann werden die Bikes nicht teurer, sondern es werden teilweise preiswertere Parts verbaut!



drexsack schrieb:


> Das 09er sollte von der Optik, der Ausstattung und dem Preis deutlich besser sein, finde ich.



Was meint ihr eigentlich mit Optik? Außer das beim farbigen alles nochmal Silber abgesetzt ist und der Sattel in den Bikefarben daherkommt ist doch kein Unterschied. Oder gefällt euch das grün nicht?


----------



## Cortezsi (18. September 2009)

Merlin12 schrieb:


> Wenn dann werden die Bikes nicht teurer, sondern es werden teilweise preiswertere Parts verbaut!



Ergo werden die Bikes teurer.


----------



## Merlin12 (18. September 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Ergo werden die Bikes teurer.



Komische Sichtsweise, aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Tafkas (18. September 2009)

Merlin12 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr eigentlich mit Optik? Außer das beim farbigen alles nochmal Silber abgesetzt ist und der Sattel in den Bikefarben daherkommt ist doch kein Unterschied. Oder gefällt euch das grün nicht?


Genau. Blau ist der Hammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin12 (18. September 2009)

@Tafkas

Gut, dann wäre ja die Optikfrage abgehackt und wir kommen zum Inhalt - den Parts. ;-)

Nur noch soviel, auch ich kenne das blaue in Natura, und ich finde es (sorry) Hammer hässlich.


----------



## TommyRoeff (18. September 2009)

2009 ist klar besser von den Parts. Gut beim LTD Race ist eigendlich nur die Kurbel schlechter und der Sattel wobei letzterer eigendlich optional sein sollte. 
Von der Farbe käm das Grüne bei mir auch nicht in Frage aber das ist ja Geschmack.
Einziger Vorteil 2010 ist eigendlich nur der etwas neuere Rahmen(Gussets)!
Bremse beim 09er ist die K18 beim 10er die RX ---- sollte kaum ein Unterschied sein..


----------



## drexsack (18. September 2009)

Merlin12 schrieb:


> Wenn dann werden die Bikes nicht teurer, sondern es werden teilweise preiswertere Parts verbaut!
> 
> 
> 
> Was meint ihr eigentlich mit Optik? Außer das beim farbigen alles nochmal Silber abgesetzt ist und der Sattel in den Bikefarben daherkommt ist doch kein Unterschied. Oder gefällt euch das grün nicht?



Das grün gefällt mir überhaupt nicht und mit dem silber abgesetzten Rahmendesign waren alle farbigen 2010er LTD für mich gestorben, und schwarz find ich halt öde. Ich wollt dann eigentlich auch das schicke 09er Race nehmen, hab dann allerdings ein zu verlockendes Angebot für ein 09er Reaction R1 erhalten und da zugeschlagen


----------



## Themeankitty (18. September 2009)

Ich würde das 09 nehmen wie oben schon genannt. 
Auißerdem kannst du jetzt also von ca. 10.10.09 ca. 4 Tage bei deinen Multicycle (wenn bei dir in der Nähe vorhanden) ca.25%  auf alle Fahräder die im Ausstell Raum vorhanden sind bekommen.
Allso hinschauen lohnt sich


----------



## Merlin12 (18. September 2009)

drexsack schrieb:


> Das grün gefällt mir überhaupt nicht und mit dem silber abgesetzten Rahmendesign waren alle farbigen 2010er LTD für mich gestorben, und schwarz find ich halt öde. Ich wollt dann eigentlich auch das schicke 09er Race nehmen, hab dann allerdings ein zu verlockendes Angebot für ein 09er Reaction R1 erhalten und da zugeschlagen



Ich sagte ja, Geschmäcker sind verschieden, mir gefällt das blau nicht und finde auch das diese 09-er aussehen wie wandelte Werbeflächen. ;-)

Aber last mich raten, allen denen dieses grün mit abgesetzten silber nicht gefällt, würde auch keine Sekunde darüner nachdenken sich ein Grand Canyon in orange zu  kaufen. Korrekt?



TommyRoeff schrieb:


> 2009 ist klar besser von den Parts. Gut beim LTD Race ist eigendlich nur die Kurbel schlechter und der Sattel wobei letzterer eigendlich optional sein sollte.
> Von der Farbe käm das Grüne bei mir auch nicht in Frage aber das ist ja Geschmack.
> Einziger Vorteil 2010 ist eigendlich nur der etwas neuere Rahmen(Gussets)!
> Bremse beim 09er ist die K18 beim 10er die RX ---- sollte kaum ein Unterschied sein..


"Gussets" was ist das? Und Sattel optional, wie meinst du das?

Und klar besser? Und dann schreibst du was von 2 zu 2?


----------



## Tafkas (19. September 2009)

Das neue LTD Pro (blau) sieht echt gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (19. September 2009)

Merlin12 schrieb:


> Komische Sichtsweise, aber jeder wie er mag.



Naja, ein Beispiel:
Eine Tüte Bonbons mit 125g Inhalt hat 2009 1,49 gekostet.
2010 hat diese Tüte den gleichen Preis aber nur noch 100g Inhalt.


----------



## Merlin12 (19. September 2009)

Tafkas schrieb:


> Das neue LTD Pro (blau) sieht echt gut aus.



Sorry Tafkas, aber wir haben es verstanden, die gefällt das (dein) blau.



Cortezsi schrieb:


> Naja, ein Beispiel:
> Eine Tüte Bonbons mit 125g Inhalt hat 2009 1,49 gekostet.
> 2010 hat diese Tüte den gleichen Preis aber nur noch 100g Inhalt.


 

Oh stimmt du hast recht, das 2010-er ist 100g leichter.


----------



## Donnalui (14. April 2010)

Also ich habe seit diesen Montag das grün/weiße 2010-er Modell und bin begeistert vom Bike!!!!

Bin in einigen Fahrradläden gewesen weil keiner mehr das grüne hatte und ich aber unbedingt dieses Fahrrad haben wollte - ich weiß, Geschmäcker sind verschieden!!

Ich bin zwar MTB Anfänger, aber ich fühle mich auf dem Rad total wohl und die Verarbeitung ist echt gut. 

LG


----------

